# Sunday's Show and Tell ...5/8/22



## jd56 (May 8, 2022)

Happy Mother's Day ladies.
Hope its filled with gratitude and love.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## HEMI426 (May 8, 2022)

Happy Mothers Day, A few auction buys this week.


----------



## buck hughes (May 8, 2022)

riding toy with fold out seat.


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2022)

Happy Mother's Day!
my mama lives in Idaho Falls;
4th generation Great Grandsons there too,
for much love!
Smalls from Marty @cyclingday  & Jeremiah @volksboy57 
for American badge.



Bits-to-be projects.😉


----------



## Phattiremike (May 8, 2022)

I've not been active for a little while but I did pick up some smalls and what I believe to be a Mark Streamlined ride-on train, I also got a killer restored mid 1920's Buddy L pickup truck, it's a monster toy big and heavy.

-mike


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 8, 2022)

Got a few good finds lately!
Cabinets already sold, coin op collection is a new forte for me but I’m learning.
Snagged a few killer bikes at ML, the Davis archbar is the only one I’ve cleaned up yet.
I wish I could have bought the 999 but boozing and gnashing at the Henry Ford Museum was the next best thing!


----------



## vincev (May 8, 2022)

Pre video games


----------



## vincev (May 8, 2022)




----------



## stoney (May 8, 2022)

Nice original. Needs a little cleaning up


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 8, 2022)

I still haven’t unpacked any smalls from Memory Lane.  Too busy getting ready for Brimfield and working on getting a house up for sale.  Here are two favorites (Remington badge for the Monroe bicycle and Firestone Non-Skid tires) from MLC and this past week:


----------



## tanksalot (May 8, 2022)

This weeks finds.The rocking chair was in a free pile after a estate sale. A bike for my daughter and two bikes to play around with a flip later.


----------



## genesmachines (May 8, 2022)

Heres my offerings and as always comments and info appreciated, thanks in advance!! : a 30?s Overland,  serial number on BB is 33609 Y, New Departure Model D hub, Carlisle Lightning Dart tires, looks to be a repaint, you can feel the white is a thick layer of paint.  A monkey wards Hawthrone that someone upgraded? seat and grips, it was an upgrade at the time. Serial number on dropout is E186908 and has 85SN on BB. Year please? Can anyone tell me who manufactured them? Last is a SWEET Schwinn Starlet II that will clean up nearly new, serial # BA on dropout, a 1965 if my research is correct. 2 blemishes are the battery was left in the horn  and the Schwinn headlight lens is missing, it looks like there was never a battery in that as it looks like new. Check the pic of the rear hub, a neat piece that survived the 431 miles on the bicycle


----------



## JKT (May 8, 2022)

Picked up this old Cats Eye cast aluminum "SLOW" sign in original off the street condition ..


----------



## lgrinnings (May 8, 2022)

I took a ride Friday evening to pick up this fairly uncommon 1940 ladies Rollfast four bar… Plenty of cleanup and straightening required, but I’ve got the correct light, stand, bars, etc. to bring this sweetheart back.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 8, 2022)

genesmachines said:


> Overland,  serial number 33609 Y.  Hawthorne Serial number E186908 and 85SN on BB. Year please? Can anyone tell me who manufactured them?  SWEET



Nice HP Snyder bikes.  DPH Overland 1937–Y and MW Hawthorne 1958–E middleweight.


----------



## volksboy57 (May 8, 2022)

My wife was showing her brother pictures of some of my bikes, and he liked my stingrays and thought the hobby was cool. I decided to get him a bike. Picked up this stingray the next morning for a steal. I hope he likes it as much as I do. I'm going to upgrade it a bit, before the handoff.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 8, 2022)

Picked some cool hanger brackets. One for a lamp, one for a sign and one for a flowerpot.
Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 8, 2022)

BIG thank you to @lgrinnings !!! For the big heads up on this chainguard for one of my Hawthorne All Americans!!!


----------



## iceman (May 8, 2022)

One this week. A Masi Soulville 7. It has a Sram internal 7 speed hub with a coaster brake That is in disrepair. Great finds this week. Happy Mother’s Day.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 8, 2022)

Not really new to me till I finally finished this Pearson Long Spring Saddle. Was found in not really good condition, I’m loving it now after a lot of patients and love . Now I need something to bolt it on


----------



## schwinnderella (May 8, 2022)

Couple of pairs of vintage new Lyotard pedals.


----------



## stoney (May 8, 2022)

1920’s 1930’s General Motors Chevrolet Division desk piece


----------



## Nashman (May 8, 2022)

I bought a cool 2021 Fender Parallel Universe Maverick Dorado gently used guitar off a dealer in Quebec Canada ( Ebay) I've bought some guitars off before. The design is out of this world. I dig the field hockey stick shaped head stock and what I call a "Popes nose" bump on the mid bottom! You either love it or hate it. Kinda like a Bowden!! 

*Fenders description*: " One of the most outlandish models offered by Fender® over the years, the Maverick – also known as the Custom – may just be the boldest of them all. Comprised of leftover 12-string necks, bodies and pickups transformed into a very unique 6-string. It was like nothing else on the market, with a kind of misfit glamour that made it greater than the sum of its parts. Whether you loved it or not, playing a Maverick was a statement.
Inspired by the bravado of that original model, the Maverick Dorado kicks up the swagger with a pair of Tim Shaw designed Filter’Tron™ style humbucking pickups, a Bigsby® vibrato and dark ebony fingerboard. Available in Mystic Pine Green, 3-Color Sunburst and Firemist Gold, you’re sure to cause a sensation with your Maverick Dorado."

I also added to my late 60's battery op bump and go Corvette and Mustang collection. The Mustang action is sweet. It runs along, does a burnout series of 360 donuts, backs up, then does it again.


----------



## rickyd (May 8, 2022)

Picked it up yesterday see it at the Springfield MO swap next Sunday


----------



## hzqw2l (May 8, 2022)

1/24 scale Slot car collection.




Couple pretty rare items ...
MRRC Mercedes 154




Rare K & B Batmobile body.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2022)

A huge shoutout to Phil @deepsouth for gifting me this oak China cabinet. Everything the son-in-law and I had to get this beast in my bike room. Now to fill it up with model cars! V/r Shawn


----------



## JO BO (May 8, 2022)

Did some picking today....


----------



## JO BO (May 8, 2022)

More pics


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 8, 2022)

I was in Walmart looking for some Dickies shorts and took a spin down the Clearance aisle. Found something perfect to use for it's unintended purpose for $10!



I got a certificate from my employer for 10 years of service and had a huge selection of stuff to choose from. Electric smoker, Dewalt compound miter saw, cocktail ring, pages of watches, purses, designer sunglasses, Pacific bicycles, etc. I chose a JBL Extreme 3 bluetoof speaker and it's pretty awesome! 🤓 



Picked up a fluted seatpost to fit a Schwinn frame, lined & coated brake cables that look anodized which both match a set of red pedals I have laying around for a Klunker build at a BMX swap a couple weeks ago.




Went to the Tanner Gun Show a couple weeks ago to look at some stuff to decide which way to go learned a lot but didn't find what I'm looking for. 🤷‍♂️ Since I was in my old stomping grounds I had time to swing by my favorite music store & ended up with a stack of stuff.🤓



Picked up a new Red Nose for May 26 "Red Nose Day" since my Dad used to support the charity as a teacher.


----------



## BFGforme (May 8, 2022)

Picked up a schwinn double bar roadster frame and I guess it came with “matching “ girls fork…. Cool new project…





Already have Bfg stencils on the way, trying to pick out paint schemes and decide if patina paint or shiny new paint!


----------



## BFGforme (May 8, 2022)

Also big thank you to Marty @cyclingday for the hen’s teeth badge I’ve been looking for for awhile! ‘36 oval majestic!!!







Perfect match for my’36 majestic motorbike! Thanks again so much!!!


----------



## 1817cent (May 8, 2022)

I picked up a nice early porkchop hub.


----------



## comet (May 8, 2022)

I picked up these generic movie/play posters. Early 1900’s. About 28”x42”. Made by Ackerman and Quigley lithography


----------



## JRE (May 8, 2022)

Picked up this Hawthorn off market place today. Not sure what the plan is for it yet


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 8, 2022)




----------



## rollfaster (May 9, 2022)

genesmachines said:


> Heres my offerings and as always comments and info appreciated, thanks in advance!! : a 30?s Overland,  serial number on BB is 33609 Y, New Departure Model D hub, Carlisle Lightning Dart tires, looks to be a repaint, you can feel the white is a thick layer of paint.  A monkey wards Hawthrone that someone upgraded? seat and grips, it was an upgrade at the time. Serial number on dropout is E186908 and has 85SN on BB. Year please? Can anyone tell me who manufactured them? Last is a SWEET Schwinn Starlet II that will clean up nearly new, serial # BA on dropout, a 1965 if my research is correct. 2 blemishes are the battery was left in the horn  and the Schwinn headlight lens is missing, it looks like there was never a battery in that as it looks like new. Check the pic of the rear hub, a neat piece that survived the 431 miles on the bicycle
> 
> View attachment 1622144
> 
> ...



Sweet Westfield and that Starlet is incredible. Seems like the lens is always missing on the pumpkin lights.


----------



## travishan (May 9, 2022)

jd56 said:


> Happy Mother's Day ladies.
> Hope its filled with gratitude and love.
> 
> Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
> ...



Hey name is Travis and im new here. Looks like i am a little late on this one but I will posted anyways I don't know much about bikes but from what I can tell it's a 19 40s or 50s Hiawatha strato chief. Perfect mother's Day gift. I found this in my neighbors barn stuffed back in the corner about 6 years ago. I thought it was in really good shape so I haven't touched it I literally sprayed off the hose and put some Dawn dish soap on it and it's been sitting on my deck ever since. Enjoy!  let me know if you have any information on it or maybe if it's interest anyone.


----------



## HEMI426 (May 9, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe travishan, Introduce yourself in the Bird's of a feather thread and post pics of your bike there.


----------



## ian (May 9, 2022)

JRE said:


> Picked up this Hawthorn off market place today. Not sure what the plan is for it yet
> 
> View attachment 1622822
> 
> View attachment 1622823



TRM conversion?


----------



## nick tures (May 9, 2022)

wow nice !!


----------



## partsguy (May 9, 2022)

Garage sale day weekend. Sorry for the late post, but here’s the booty between me, my dad, and brother. This is not all of it, there’s more I didn’t take pics of. Vintage goodies from the 1950’s through early 90’s.

Not pictured is a Lionel train, a MASK Gator, a nice display cabinet for my office, and various super hero toys my daughter scored (in addition to the massive tub of old school Barbies), and finally promotional PlayStation items from a former employee’s collection.


----------

